# New Member- Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Friends,
My name is Jerry, I am from India and now working as an IT Manager in Kuwait .

I am a new member of Expat Forum, i have done wide rage of research on Skilled Migration to Australia.
Those who have expert in the process, please help me to start the Migration process.

i am planning to apply visa for my family also (Wife & Daughter)

I will get 70 points, 

Please guide me from start to end and also pray for us to move process smoothly.

Best Regards 
Jerry


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

You should at least mention what information you already have. There quite a lot of steps and we don't know where you at. Basically this is what you need to do:
Preparation:
* Skills Assessment
* IELTS
With these to
=> Expression of Interest
=> Application
Then you will at least be asked for these:
* Documents to proof your 70 points
* IELTS for your wife
* Medical Check for all applicants (incl your daughter)

That's basically it. If you have specifi questions about anything, you will surely get a lot of help here, but "tell me everything" does not work well here


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

meetjerry said:


> Dear Friends,
> My name is Jerry, I am from India and now working as an IT Manager in Kuwait .
> 
> I am a new member of Expat Forum, i have done wide rage of research on Skilled Migration to Australia.
> ...


Let me know what help you need locally.


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

I went to some agent, they asking huge amount, they are saying Migration Agent ... like that so many .....
After I read this forum, I think, I can apply by myself. 

How to do Skill select >>>

IELTS >>>OK>>>

1) Age --- 30 - 30 Points

2) Qualification-- Bachelor Degree in IT Engg 15 Points 

3)Overseas Work Experience - 10 years 15 Points

4) IELTS -- Not Done - if 7Band then 10 Points

These are my details.


Currently i am having 60 points is i can start process now? How to apply for skill select?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

meetjerry said:


> I went to some agent, they asking huge amount, they are saying Migration Agent ... like that so many .....
> After I read this forum, I think, I can apply by myself.
> 
> How to do Skill select >>>
> ...


You look to have a clean slate. You can proceed without an agent.

Before you look into IELTS/SkillSelect/EOI, you have to cross another milestone. That's Skills Assessment.
Your skills assessment authority would be ACS. Have you checked which job code is suitable for you ? Further, which SOL (Skilled Occupation List) does it belong to ?

Btw I had employed WWICS in Kuwait as agents. Didn't charge me too much.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

You need to do IELTS *and* Skills Assessment first.
These are prerequisites for SkillSelect.

Skills Assement depends the job you want to apply for, but it's probably ACS.


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

Currently I am working as an IT Manager so I think, ICT Manager , but the problem is, as an IT Manager I have only 4 years Experience. Rest all IT Database analyst and so on....
Skill Select which one I need to select? Current ICT Manager or All together as Computer Software and Applications Programmers ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

meetjerry said:


> Currently I am working as an IT Manager so I think, ICT Manager , but the problem is, as an IT Manager I have only 4 years Experience. Rest all IT Database analyst and so on....
> Skill Select which one I need to select? Current ICT Manager or All together as Computer Software and Applications Programmers ?


You would have to nominate only one occupation for your application. By your description, it looks to be ICT Manager.

You don't have to enter in SkillSelect yet. You can check this space --> Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society
to understand about the process of skills assessment from ACS.


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> You look to have a clean slate. You can proceed without an agent.
> 
> Before you look into IELTS/SkillSelect/EOI, you have to cross another milestone. That's Skills Assessment.
> Your skills assessment authority would be ACS. Have you checked which job code is suitable for you ? Further, which SOL (Skilled Occupation List) does it belong to ?
> ...


How much they are charging ???


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ANZSCO code|Description|Occupationceiling Invitations to 22/04/2013
1351|ICT Managers|2580|46

According to the skillselect reports, you have a very high chance of getting an invitation the occupational ceiling is not reached. but "ICT Project Manager 135112" is in CSOL only. so I think you will need state sponsorship and you can apply for 190 sub class only.

SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf
CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

for state sponsorship you need to wait till july 1 as the ss are closed. nsw ss requires you to pay $300 and Vic SS requires 7 IELTS.

for the ACS assessment, you will need a reference letter signed by senior employee and should contain name, designation, start/end dates, fulltime/part time, technologies worked, roles and responsibilities on a company letterhead.

now pay me the consultant fee


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

madrag said:


> ANZSCO code|Description|Occupationceiling Invitations to 22/04/2013
> 1351|ICT Managers|2580|46
> 
> According to the skillselect reports, you have a very high chance of getting an invitation the occupational ceiling is not reached. but "ICT Project Manager 135112" is in CSOL only. so I think you will need state sponsorship and you can apply for 190 sub class only.
> ...



If I select Nsw ss, is it possible to work in Sydney CBD? Sydney Subherbs...?


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

Sydney or Melbourne ? Which is best for IT professionals?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

meetjerry said:


> how much they are charging ???


aed 2600


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

madrag said:


> ANZSCO code|Description|Occupationceiling Invitations to 22/04/2013
> 1351|ICT Managers|2580|46
> 
> According to the skillselect reports, you have a very high chance of getting an invitation the occupational ceiling is not reached. but "ICT Project Manager 135112" is in CSOL only. so I think you will need state sponsorship and you can apply for 190 sub class only.
> ...


I need Skilled Independent (subclass 189) then what is the next option? 
Is it possible to select any other SOL Skill for me? Eg: S/w Engg or Database Administrator or Computer network Engineer? If I would have not selected ICT Manager. Did this will effect anyways of my future, as an IT Manager Job search in Australia??
Thank you....


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

It seems you will need certifications like PMP/PRINCE2 to get a manager job.


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

madrag said:


> ANZSCO code|Description|Occupationceiling Invitations to 22/04/2013
> 1351|ICT Managers|2580|46
> 
> According to the skillselect reports, you have a very high chance of getting an invitation the occupational ceiling is not reached. but "ICT Project Manager 135112" is in CSOL only. so I think you will need state sponsorship and you can apply for 190 sub class only.
> ...


My Current Skill is only in CSOL- IT Project Manager - (190 Sub class), but i am looking for 189 Independent. In this situation what is the best option?


----------



## AnanthProxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum but read a lots and used them for my filing. I have submitted my visa application on 13th Jan 2015 with all the documents frontloaded.

My dependents are my Mother, Spouse and My 6 Years old kid. I am already in Australia on a 457 visa and all my depends are in my 457 visa.

Any queries feel free to ping me.


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Hi*

Hello Ananth,

I am processing my EOI and in that i dont see any place to include by Qualifications. I have my work experience in it already. I understand we need 60 points to make sure you have an EOI that could be invited. I ahve my qualifications assessed by VETASSESS and they have comments that my Bachelors is comparable to the AQF level bachelors degree. 

Is there a place where i can put this information to make sure my poitns go up?


----------

